# GPU-Z v0.2.4



## INTEL (Jun 16, 2008)

Everything is fine now.

* Win. XP Pro SP3 (32 bit)
* Admin: yes.
* Patched: yes.
* Intel DQ35JO.
* Intel Core 2 Duo E6850.
* Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400.










*Thanks.*


----------



## redrumy3 (Jun 16, 2008)

Grr i still have the crazy temps  anyone with a 8800GT still have all those as well?


----------



## bumbar (Jun 16, 2008)

Subvendor "Undefined (0000)". It's PEAK.


----------



## jimmyz (Jun 17, 2008)

Works great on my 4850 thanks to W1zzard.







[/IMG]


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 18, 2008)

Seems to start up every time with no hard locks, although this is with Forceware 177.35, not 174.55 like the other versions.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 18, 2008)

redrumy3, have u tried to run ur card at stock settings?

my Albatron 8800GT-512X it's working fine with temps

WinXP Pro SP3 x86 Danish
Admin: Yes
Patched: Yes.
Intel Core 2 Duo E8200
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
Kingston ValueRam PC2-5300 @ 750mhz CL: 5 tRCD: 6 tRP: 6 tRAS: 17 CR: 2

(can i flash my gfx bios so it will say Albatron instead of "Undefined (0000)" ?)


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 18, 2008)

undefined means the bios does not have information on the card vendor. complain to your card vendor that he should put his info in the bios, its not gpu-z's fault


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 18, 2008)

redrumy3 said:


> Grr i still have the crazy temps  anyone with a 8800GT still have all those as well?



contact me on some messenger


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 18, 2008)

Obviously a mobile card and not supported...  But does quite well still, some flaws.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 18, 2008)

bios parsing is not supported on pre-geforce 6 cards


----------



## redrumy3 (Jun 18, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> contact me on some messenger



rgr


----------



## redrumy3 (Jun 18, 2008)

W1zzard sent me a build and it fixed the crazy pcb temps and everything is fine now, thanks alot W1zzard


----------



## vega22 (Jun 20, 2008)

works a treat for me too.

n1 W1z


----------



## pagalms (Jun 20, 2008)

It doesn't show RPM's, but since v0.2.3 temps are right


----------



## sglider (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi, I have problems with the GPU-Z to extract the backup of the bios of my Gigabyte HD2400XT DDR2 videocard, the bios extracted is damaged and it is not possible to open in the RBE, but from DOS with the Atiflash it backup the bios perfectly and I can open it with the RBE without any problem.

Thanks.


----------



## Foca (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, its detecting my 8800GTS as 0mhz core and memory 
screen:




all temperatures seem to be working fine...

can anyone help??
the main problem is that i tried everything to make this work, i installed nvidia system tools 6.02 (performance, update and monitor), and guess what? it detects my vga as 0mhz core and memory too! 
atitool also detects it as 0mhz core and memory, and the same with rivatuner!! 

what am i doing wrong??? i was using 175.16 drivers before, but installed 175.19 today and no luck, still 0mhz... although 100% of my games are working perfectly fine, i cant overclock my card with ANY program 

*EDIT: read post below!*


----------



## Foca (Jun 25, 2008)

ok, after searching up a little bit, i was able to find some ppl with the same problem, and found the FIX too! 

its very simple, in RivaTuner i just needed to check "allow separate 2d/3d clocks", after i tick that, it greys out the option to "detect now", leaving only "reboot", and so i did reboot and now EVERYTHING is working!

but the scary part is: after ticking that option in rivatuner, and rebooting, when i say EVERYTHING i truly mean it: nvidia control panels now detects 100% fine both my default AND overclocked clocks (set in rivatuner after the reboot), both weren't working before, and gpu-z now detects the new clocks just fine too!! 

i'm sorry for double posting, i decided to do so because i think this "FIX" should be in ati tool too, or maybe in gpu-z, it seems to be very simple! although i really dont know wtf rivatuner just did, probably just changed something in the registry, and YES i had tried running the "coolbits 2.0" .reg file and nothing changed...

btw, the guy with the same problem as me, had the same motherboard (asus maximus formula) with intel x38 chipset, but he had a 512mb gts with g92, and mine is a g80... so it seems to be a x38 related problem, i had this very same vga right here on a p5n-e sli mobo (nforce 650i) and everything was working fine...

hope this helps improve gpu-z and/or ati tool!!


----------



## EricP (Jun 25, 2008)

Foca said:


> ok, after searching up a little bit, i was able to find some ppl with the same problem, and found the FIX too!
> 
> its very simple, in RivaTuner i just needed to check "allow separate 2d/3d clocks", after i tick that, it greys out the option to "detect now", leaving only "reboot", and so i did reboot and now EVERYTHING is working!
> 
> ...



I have this same 0MHz problem using 175.16 (I think) drivers in Vista64 on an Abit IP35-Pro motherboard with an MSI 8800GTS 512 OC. I am just getting back into the swing of things on video card tools as I just recently upgraded so I don't want to install a bunch of unneeded apps to fix this.. I just want to try overclocking a bit further and be able to monitor it. 

Hoping for a fix within GPU-Z or something else pretty easy at this point  Anyway, it is def not limited to X38 chipsets.


----------



## largon (Jun 26, 2008)

I think GPU-Z 0.2.4 has a problem with GDDR5 (on a HD4870) - the prog calculates bandwidth the same way as on conventional DDR memories (GDDR3 eg., which is not correct as GDDR5 is kinda QDR) - thus only ½ of memory bandwidth is displayed.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 26, 2008)

redrumy3 said:


> Grr i still have the crazy temps  anyone with a 8800GT still have all those as well?



I don't have any temps on my 88GT


----------



## ghost101 (Jun 26, 2008)

For a HD4850, is the texture fillrate calculated correctly? Dont they have 40 ROPs rather than 32 ROPs? And therefore it should be 25Gtexels/s


----------



## largon (Jun 27, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> For a HD4850, is the texture fillrate calculated correctly? Dont they have 40 *ROPs* rather than 32 *ROPs*? And therefore it should be 25Gtexels/s


"ROPs" -> "texture units".


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 27, 2008)

yes that will be fixed in next build


----------



## ghost101 (Jun 30, 2008)

largon said:


> "ROPs" -> "texture units".



Yep sorry. ROP count is fine. But im glad I got across what I actually meant .

Good to see its been fixed now.


----------

